# Afghanistan Offer



## wasiler (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello,
I just got an offer to work in Afghanistan. I am a little curious because it seems low to me. I am hoping for any input you may have. I am a Civil/ Structural Engineer with over 10 years experience. The offer was for $9540 month ($114480 per year)including all uplifts and bonuses. I showed this to a coworker and he said that "looks more like base pay without any uplifts". I would work 72 hours per week and I would be living on the military base. Several friends have mentioned offers much higher than this even with positions I would think would pay a fraction compared to the field I am in.

Does this pay amount sound typical for someone with an engineering degree and living in barracks in Afghanistan?

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you new to contracting? That offer for afghan is pretty much a bottom feeder job. With no degree, I know people who are making that on just their basic military background.... You are an engineer. Everyone makes their own choices, but I wouldnt do that.

Who actually has the contract? I know someone who is going on to the same main contract, but with a different company he was on previously, but subcontractors on the same contract, and is a 40k$ difference.  Sounds like you got an offer from one of the subcontractors who are trying to pocket the extra money or maybe an underbidded contract a company did to just get the contract away from whoever had it before. Might want to do some more looking around.


----------



## wasiler (Feb 3, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Are you new to contracting? That offer for afghan is pretty much a bottom feeder job. With no degree, I know people who are making that on just their basic military background.... You are an engineer. Everyone makes their own choices, but I wouldnt do that.
> 
> Who actually has the contract? I know someone who is going on to the same main contract, but with a different company he was on previously, but subcontractors on the same contract, and is a 40k$ difference.  Sounds like you got an offer from one of the subcontractors who are trying to pocket the extra money or maybe an underbidded contract a company did to just get the contract away from whoever had it before. Might want to do some more looking around.


Thanks for not Jynx'in me girl! I usually do that to myself :tongue1:. Yeah, I am kind of new to this contracting biz. I am winding down on a contract in the Marshall islands which, is kind of a joke. This is how I learned about other contracts and the good opportunities out there. so... I am looking to see what I can find.

I am going to pass this one up. The guy told me his company is working under URS for the "Prime BEEF" contract as he calls it. I became really suspicious because I was made this offer based on my resume only... no interview. I am still looking for one of these high paying jobs in the middle-east I keep hearing about but; I guess competition is fierce now. I have also been trying these expat job sites. We shall see where my path will lead.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Good luck on your search. High salary middle east jobs still exist but they are no way the jobs they were 20 years ago offering a package that made you think you had died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try going to some of the better military contractors websites. Dynacorp, lockheed martin, ecs, saic etc. 

Do you have any clearances? There is a secret clearance job websites that is pretty decent but you have to have a clearance to be on it. 

Militaryhire.com is good for just a general website that gets posted on by a number of companies.


----------



## wasiler (Feb 3, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Try going to some of the better military contractors websites. Dynacorp, lockheed martin, ecs, saic etc.
> 
> Do you have any clearances? There is a secret clearance job websites that is pretty decent but you have to have a clearance to be on it.



You know, I am a little unsure if I have a clearance or not. I was told by some I have a public trust clearance. However, not sure if that even counts as a clearance. I was able to get a CAC card so, don't know. I will look into that further. Thanks for the tips Jynxgirl.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are on a contract now, all you have to do is look at your LOA and it will give you info on your clearance level if you have one.


----------



## 60guy (Mar 19, 2012)

You know, I am a little unsure if I have a clearance or not. I was told by some I have a public trust clearance. However, not sure if that even counts as a clearance. I was able to get a CAC card so, don't know. I will look into that further. Thanks for the tips Jynxgirl.


If you have a CAC card, then you have a valid security clearance.


----------



## nathunt (May 5, 2012)

I can say that you offer is much lower than the usual rate. Currently, a regular clerk working in AFG is making around 101,000USD per yr. So someone with your qualification should average 130 to 140K.

Good Luck


----------

